# which tank is better?



## JesseRayJames (May 22, 2011)

i have a 60 gallon Hexagon tank right now that is very nice n i have someone that wants to trade me that tank for her 55 gallon long tank with stand.
what should i do??
which is better?
im lost:{


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 60G hex? What kind of fish do you want to keep?

If you want to keep something that defends a territory, the 55G will likely have a better footprint and allow you more options.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

+1 on the 55g. its not the water volume, its the footprint when it comes to most cichlids i have learned.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The 55 gallon will be better, assuming it is 4ft long.


----------



## JesseRayJames (May 22, 2011)

*xxbenjamminxx*
is this your web site 
because only you and about two other people respond to my adds?


----------



## JesseRayJames (May 22, 2011)

*Fogelhund*
are you a part of this website or did you make it or something because only you n two other people respond to my ads n not that is a bad thing either bc you guys help me a lot.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

JesseRayJames said:


> *Fogelhund*
> are you a part of this website or did you make it or something because only you n two other people respond to my ads n not that is a bad thing either bc you guys help me a lot.


I am part of the crew who help run the website. There are plenty of other people who help answer questions on this site, I guess you've just been unlucky to get me a few times. :lol:


----------



## JesseRayJames (May 22, 2011)

unlucky?
**** no 
i love your guys help man thank you
really i use this site every day


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

The 55 gal would be the better choice if it is a 48 inch long top tank. Greater surface area helps control water problems


----------



## Shawn125 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi dear,

I think glasses tank for the fish is better than all other tank.
I am using the glass tank for the fishing since two years, it is working very good.


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm for the 55 gallons too


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

55g all the way......


----------



## JohanniMan (Oct 6, 2011)

I had a 55 long and a 75 hex up at the same time the hex took FOREVER to cycle.. and after it was very very very hard to clean being so deep.. I since took it down and is in my shed substrate and all.......


----------

